# Megs Interior Quick Detailer



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's a few pic's of my Golf interior after a going over with Meguiars Interior Quick Detailer.

Its good stuff, leaves no second hand car dealer type shine, & works on glass too .


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good there  I love the quik detailer interior as it doesnt make everything go shiny.....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nice job, i have some of this but havnt yet used it


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

megs quik interior detail is must go to product for interiors leaves a great finish


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I love it, only used it once when i met Beeste - got to buy some, leaves a much nicer finish than AG Vinyl and Rubber care which can leave it feeling a little greasy on interior plastic.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Argh, another product i've gotta buy! I've heard some great comments about the Interior Quick Detail and the Golf interior above looks great. At the moment i use Poorboy's Natural Look to dress, but will use the Meg's IQD as more of a weekly wipe up


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I love the stuff too, use it for may weekly wipe downs, has replaced 1Z ****pit premium for me which was my weekly go interior QD, but I hated the smell.

Cant stand anything that leaves the dash looking glossy or anything other than factory.

I dont feel that it replaces a proper dressing as such, still use Poorboys Natural look monthly, but its great for weekly wipe downs, and smells great too. Usefull in the fact you can wipe anything down with it, vinyl, rubber, plastic and leather.

Pics of my clio with it.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't say I like it, I tried it and it had a very weird smell, much prefer 303 on my interior, 1z isn't bad either.

Gratuitous interior shot of my Defi gauges!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i got some sonus trim and engine kote , but not tried it yet, anyone used it ?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Supposed to be semi permanant isnt it? I wouldnt use it on the interior.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

is it, didnt know that, i must read the instructions


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I think so, was going to grab some for my arche liners for that reason.

Someone posted that it is like the now discontinued Megs Engine Kote.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, must give it a try when i get time


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> nice job, i have some of this but havnt yet used it


So just throw it in the box and send to me and I'll try it 

Bryan


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

for those who dont know BLR123 he buys everything you dont want or like or cant get on with,
then gets fantastic results with them and makes you wish you had'nt sold your NXT spray to him


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> for those who dont know BLR123 he buys everything you dont want or like or cant get on with,
> then gets fantastic results with them and makes you wish you had'nt sold your NXT spray to him


Ahhhh dear oh dear.............you're killing me Alex............that's the best one I've heard for a while  

Bryan

PS course he's rite


----------

